# New pup agression advice and opinion



## daddyburns (Aug 9, 2015)

So we have a new puppy, male and now 9 weeks old. We've had him for a week and hes a bundle of joy and energy. however.....

When we went to see the puppy there was 3 left, this one [Rigby] was bigger the the others and a little dominating. clearly eating all food!! however the kids were smitten so we took him

So roll on a week and we're seeing some minor aggression. if he's asleep or led on the sofa and the kids smooth him we've had some growls and little snaps. and on a couple of occasions, if he's picked up something he should have, when taking it away he's had a growl and again a snap

We used to have a newfoundland who was food aggressive and turned on my 5 yr old daughter snapping at her face. very nasty, upsetting and something which we don't want to experience again

clearly cockapoos are smaller and more manageable and when the growling/snapping has happened i've picked him up and crated him.

we get lots of barking when he's crated and i'm thinking theres some alpha male coming through.

we're not seeing much, but with our previous experience i'm concerned this doesn't grow legs

thoughts, opinions, advice - most welcome


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Please please please get an experienced positive reward based trainer to come to your house now and help you read body language with this pup and set up routines which set you all up to succeed not fail.

Your pup is a baby finding his feet in a new house not an alpha male setting himself up to take over your lives.

You need to set some firm ground rules for both puppy and children along these lines

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/kids-and-dogs-how-kids-should-and-should-not-interact-with-dogs

Your children should not be approaching him when he is asleep and it is probably easier at the moment if he does not go on the sofa. Kids should also not approach if he has food or other objects and you need to teach your pup to let you have things or distract him whilst you reclaim them, not confront him then punish by putting in a crate if he does growl.

Edited to add - if you are close enough to Coventry in the UK I would be happy to come and help you


----------



## daddyburns (Aug 9, 2015)

That post and link is spot on 

many thanks and we will work towards that. 

We're near cardiff so a god drive from coventry but many thanks for the offer


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a friend who lives in the Cardiff area and is very experienced with her own dogs as well as fostering numerous pups for rescue. I will message you with her details and she will be happy to come and put you on the right track


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome daddyburns.
2nd that is a great article :twothumbs:. 
Children and dogs can work really, really well together and it is worth getting it right from the get go. From my experience over the years supervision is vital - if you can't supervise then separate them.
(Also like to say I found it much easier to train my dogs than train my children


----------

